# MoEms Interinational Speedway



## oldjunker (Jan 29, 2008)

Introducing MOEMS inTERInational Speedway.

The original goal was to build a 5’-7”x12’ dedicated table that we would be able to breakdown and set up new layouts whenever we felt like it. Nothing more was intended. Then I came upon HT and the anti has gone up. The pictures and script on HT are an inspiration to me. 


The track:
Named after my kids (Mo and Ems) and the TM (Teri). Yes, inTERInational is spelled wrong on purpose.

Started 2 years ago we spent the first 12 months trying different layouts and after adding onto the table four times until we settled on the final track design. The track ended up looking very similar to the famous “Lakeside Park 1”, so I think that is a good thing.

Tomy track filled and painted with lanes ranging from 82.57’ to 85.3 feet.

Table size 14’-8 ½” x 8’ at the largest points.

Trackmate power supply, 14 gauge stranded wire, 8 power taps per lane, drivers stations, and Parma 45 economy controllers.

The future:
Landscape, Structures, lighting, and lap timer.

It has been a great experience building this track so far. Thanks for your help
Carl


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks great :thumbsup:

Keep posting pictures of your progress 

Bob B. Clifton Park


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great job...*

Love that long fly-over. :thumbsup: ..... and yes please do post lots of pictures as you go along. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Carl, that is insanely cool! Like 'nuther Dave, I love that long flyover. I like where it breaks out of the normal rectangle of the table - out of the box! Great drivers' stations, too. Like Bob B. said, please keep us well posted with your progress.

Love it!!


----------



## DaleFan (Aug 2, 2003)

nice job


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

P.S. I really like your use of elevation, too. Very thoughtful and effective.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow!

Thats really sweet.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice layout, Looks great, I too am a big fan of elevation changes, just makes it so real. 

Boosted


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

OOooo, very nice I like the double overpass and the elevations as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldjunker (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys for the positive comments. Progress may be slow but I will post pics as we go. 
Carl


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Remember this -- your track is never "done."


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Carl...*

Yer moving right along... Thanks for the pics. Even though my track is basically "finished"... I love seeing other builds and landscape techniques... Never too late to learn new techniques. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

